# 1968 GTO Dim of No dash lights.



## jeepjoint (Dec 7, 2019)

Chasing the above dash light issues. 1) lights in area of idiot lights & speedometer work although pretty dim. 2) No lights visible in tachometer area. 
From what I've read, I was looking for sheet metal formed pieces for the grounds. Not expecting braided straps, but I have both the formed strap as well as braided.
The small braided ground strap actually connects the gauge and speedometer formed straps on the back of gauge cluster. Nothing similar in area of tachometer. *Should the ground strap and the braided strap also be used in the tachometer area?*
Added a ground wire direct from the battery ground to the small braided ground strap and saw no improvement in brightness. Does that imply that the existing ground is adequate?
Thank you for your help and advise.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I think you are comparing your new car's dash lights with the '68. The '68 is not very bright to begin with. There are only 3 lights that actually illuminate the gauges from the sides - no bulbs in the actual gauges themselves. The "bucket" they sit in is painted a sort of light blue and it gets dirty age and does not reflect well. The faces on the gauges accumulate dust and the white lines dull out. 

Try a set of LED bulbs in those 3 dash backlit holes and see what that does.

The other thing is your headlight switch may be going out. On the back of the switch is a rheostat. You turn the headlight switch left/right with the dash lights on to adjust - dimmer or brighter. If you turn the headlight switch you should see this happen. If not, could be the headlight switch, or even power going to it. Have had the switches go bad due to age/use, so not uncommon.

Those are my 2 suggestions. I enclosed a pic of the '68 "bucket" that houses the gauges. First pic is the factory color, second pic in my repaint. I am redoing mine and painted the interior white so as to reflect more light and am using LED lights for illumination as they are typically brighter. The dash lights are the hole on the far left, the middle top, and the far right top - ans that's it.


----------



## jeepjoint (Dec 7, 2019)

First thank you for your response. Brand new headlight switch. I believe you are correct about just being dim by nature.
I used a test light and all the ground points I checked looked real good. I'll replace bulbs with LED's and let it rest for awhile. Don't want to disassemble dash at this time. Thanks again.


----------



## jeepjoint (Dec 7, 2019)

First thank you for your response. Brand new headlight switch. I believe you are correct about just being dim by nature.
I used a test light and all the ground points I checked looked real good. I'll replace bulbs with LED's and let it rest for awhile. Don't want to disassemble dash at this time. Thanks again.


----------



## jeepjoint (Dec 7, 2019)

Pontiac Jim, I did replace 2 of the 3 bulbs with LED's, much better. Now for the third bulb on the in-dash tachometer; Pretty sure this item in yellow is where the bulb is located. Does this twist out like the others? Optimistic that buy removing radio and glove box I might be able to get past duct work and reach it. Does it contain the same bulb as the other two? Thanks again for your insight. Have a great day.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I believe that socket is a "push-pull" type socket, not a twist style like the dash gauges. I purchased an in-dash clock for my '68 and had to buy the short wire harness having the socket style ends as they insert into the metal backing to light it up.

Enclosed a pic of the type of socket for reference. The bulb is most likely the same. Now with LED, you can get them is different configurations. Some have a narrow light beam while others are designed to provide a 360 degree lighting area. I got 2 different styles for my dash. I got a wider beam for the gauge illumination, and a narrow beam that shines forward for all the other lights such as the turn signals, high/low beam indicator, e-brake light, and idiot lights. Have not installed or tried these yet as the dash is still all apart.

I use SuperBrites and order online. Never had any problems. They ship fast. Car and Pick-Up Truck | Vehicle Lighting | Super Bright LEDs

For the 3 gauge pod illumination bulbs, I used what are called "Tower" LED - #194-NWHP5. 194 LED Landscape Light Bulb - 5 SMD LED Tower - Miniature Wedge Retrofit - 95 Lumens | Super Bright LEDs This has a 360 degree illumination range. 

For all my other bulbs I used 194-WW3HP. 194 LED Bulb - 3 SMD LED - Miniature Wedge Base | Super Bright LEDs

The specs for each bulb are generally found at the bottom of the page. They will also give you dimensions if you click on "View Dimensional Drawings" found on the specifications. They come in different colors and "tones." Don't be fooled into thinking that when selecting a color, that the numbers "6400K" or "2700K" represents how brite they will be with "6400K" being the really brite bulb. As I found out, it has nothing to do with the amount of light or brightness the bulb throws out! LOL

I purchased one of the "Tower" bulbs to be used for an in-dash tach on my brother's 1948 truck. The tower light was actually way too brite. So I used some liquid electrical tape and dabbed the stuff on those panels I wanted to block out to reduce the light. Worked out perfect as I was able to eliminate the light were it was not favorable and direct the remaining light panels in towards the tach face.

So this the company I use when I need LED's and I like that they give all the specs and drawings that give you sizes as sometimes space is limited and you want a shorter bulb rather than something too large.


----------



## jeepjoint (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks again for your help. Have a great evening.


----------



## WhoaJoeGTO (Sep 10, 2018)

So I also had the same issue with the lack of back light brightness for the speedo and gas gauge on my '68 goat. Even with fresh #194 incandescent bulbs they struggled to illuminate the dials especially while driving at dusk. Tried a set of LED plug ins that Pontiac Jim suggested. I installed 3 of the tower natural white (194-NW5HP) type in the perimeter illumination spots. They are a huge difference indeed maybe even a little too much light. Looking at the specs these 5 SMD are 90 lumens while the 3 SMD are 34 lumens so the 3 SMD might be the right balance of back light at night. If looking to use these just be advised the 3 SMD are not dimmable. Thanks for this helpful tip!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the follow up. Yep, those LED's can be bright and the ones with the less lumens may be better for you.

I installed a set in another vehicle and it had the 5 individual LED chips and was too bright as well. I blocked off a couple of the chips using the black liquid electrical tape in a can and all was good. Maybe that could be an option for you.


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

WhoaJoeGTO said:


> So I also had the same issue with the lack of back light brightness for the speedo and gas gauge on my '68 goat. Even with fresh #194 incandescent bulbs they struggled to illuminate the dials especially while driving at dusk. Tried a set of LED plug ins that Pontiac Jim suggested. I installed 3 of the tower natural white (194-NW5HP) type in the perimeter illumination spots. They are a huge difference indeed maybe even a little too much light. Looking at the specs these 5 SMD are 90 lumens while the 3 SMD are 34 lumens so the 3 SMD might be the right balance of back light at night. If looking to use these just be advised the 3 SMD are not dimmable. Thanks for this helpful tip!!


 So are the 5 SMD are dimmable? If so why not stick with them and just dim them?


----------



## WhoaJoeGTO (Sep 10, 2018)

I have kept the 5 SMD in play. The spec sheet shows they are dimmable, however the other bulbs in underdash gauges, radio and clock illuminate differently so I keep the switch full on. I'll eventually swap those out as well. I do like how the LEDs bring out the blue/gray color of the dash gauges.


----------

